# Brisket Rub -



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for a new brisket rub just to try something different. Any suggestions? i usually use Fiesta Brand, but there's has been a little salty the laast couple of times i have tried it. What's you favorite that I can pick up at the store? i prefer something that has some brown sugar in it because that's what my wife and kids like.

Or does anybody have a recipe that doesnt make 10 lbs of rub?

I am cooking a brisket on Sunday and need some ideas.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Gordons Grub Rub is a good store bought version. I make my own though. My recipe is a variation on Mike Mill's Magic Dust from his book, "peace love and barbeque". This will blow away anything you can buy. Here it is:

1/2 cup paprika (use the best you can find. I prefer Penzy's sweet paprika from Spain)
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup turbinado sugar (org. recipe calls for refined. turbinado is much better, it will not scorch)
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup cumin
1/4 cup granulated garlic (do not skimp on quality for this ingredient)
2 tablespoons mustard powder
2 tablespoons black powder
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper
2 tablespoon dried tarragon
2 tablespoon dried cilantro
1 tablespoon dried sage
1 teaspoon white pepper
1/2 teaspoon celery seed

Mix ingredients in a food processor or blender to grind down the turbinado sugar and kosher salt. In case you are not familiar with turbinado sugar, it is marketed as sugar in the raw. You can easily find it in the bakery aisle in the grocery store near the other sugars. I wouldn't use a brown sugar rub on brisket.

Many of the brisket establishments in central Texas use little more than salt pepper and cayenne in their rubs. I use mine for everything and prefer it. I do a mustard slather before applying the rub. Good stuff


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

www.texasbbqrub.com has some outstanding rubs. it has a little bit of brown sugar in it, but not too much. you will not be disappointed

and to manintheboat's point above, the Kreuz's (sp?) rub is just salt, black pepper and cayenne pepper. i like it too, makes a crispy crust with a nice spicey kick to it...little salty on outside, but not bad otherwise


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Here ya go, there are some real good rubs in here. Look 'em over.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/DJsBookofRubs.pdf


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh yeah ! Now you start the thread after I have had one in the smoker for several hours today ! Thanks !


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry - not doing mine until Sunday. i have been seeing that Gordons grub rub. May have to give that a try if HEB carries it.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

The www.texasbbqrub.com is not salty. I don't like a lot of salt and have been using theirs for a few years. They are local and I've never had a complaint when I use their rub. Order the variety pack and you won't be sorry!


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Texas BBQ Rub for me*

I strictly use Texas BBQ Rub also. I like the brisket blend for Butts and Brisket and the wild for ribs and chicken. It's the best I have found, reminding me I need to make an order. They are located near Houston and you can only get it online because it is made to order. The site is http://www.texasbbqrub.com. There is a lot of information on this site as well as a forum. Good luck. 
EWV8434:texasflag


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Try this one on for size sometime...

4 or 5 parts brown sugar to 1 part cayenne pepper.

Hot 'n sweet! Whew!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

the grub rub from Academy is not salty. Its real good.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

EWV8434 said:


> I strictly use Texas BBQ Rub also. I like the brisket blend for Butts and Brisket and the wild for ribs and chicken. It's the best I have found, reminding me I need to make an order. They are located near Houston and you can only get it online because it is made to order. The site is http://www.texasbbqrub.com. There is a lot of information on this site as well as a forum. Good luck.
> EWV8434:texasflag


Sound advice, I love the stuff can't get enough of it. :dance:


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Grub-Rub....Only way to go! Don't buy just one. Go ahead and buy yourself a couple of em. Really great stuff. I use it on chicken, pork loins, chops etc. Havent tried it on steaks.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Mustard. Cheap & easy. Brown Sugar is good too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Roger said:


> Here ya go, there are some real good rubs in here. Look 'em over.
> 
> http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/DJsBookofRubs.pdf


Wild Willy's on that list is the one I have been making and using on brisket for years...


----------

